# Looking for a lightweight battery for Racing Motorcycle



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have asked you many questions in regards to electric vehicle conversions but I need some help finding a lightweight battery for my racing motorcycle. This is an IC engine but I need some of you battery guru's to help me shed some weight.

If the price didn't matter what would you recommend I use?

The current battery which I use on this bike is a 12volt 12ah. The dimensions of the battery are:
5 7/8 Length
3 7/16 Width
5 3/4 height

Here is a link to the current battery I have been running
http://www.staabbattery.com/product/14-BS-Y.html

I can have a smaller battery but I have had problems running smaller batteries in the past.

I was using this website: http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/G...nquiry_path=InquiryBasket&inqflow_path=NLIReg
Do you think this is a legit site to be using?

Let me know if you need more info. and thanks in advance for helping me shed some weight


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

BUMP please. I found a Lipo but we are worried about charging the battery off the magneto on the engine. We don't want an explosion


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Use some 2.3Ah A123 batteries to get 12.8Vnominal..... Then you need a charger and balancer for it.... but it'd weigh under 500grams (1.1lb)

a123 is lifepo4, and very safe.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not expert but I don't think you can expect to yank out a lead-acid battery and then just throw a light-weight Lithium Ion battery in there and expect it to work. These Li-Ion systems have their own special chargers & battery management systems.

The upcoming lead-carbon battery systems may work as plug in replacement systems but they are not available yet and I don't think you'd lose much weight.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> I'm not expert but I don't think you can expect to yank out a lead-acid battery and then just throw a light-weight Lithium Ion battery in there and expect it to work. These Li-Ion systems have their own special chargers & battery management systems.
> 
> The upcoming lead-carbon battery systems may work as plug in replacement systems but they are not available yet and I don't think you'd lose much weight.


So you don't THINK? or you haven't done the research....

http://www.e-securedsite.com/motowheels/ITALIAN/index.cfm

search for speedcell

they're selling an a123 pack that will drop right in.... I've read on other forums of them being used and they're great for racing. A123's don't really go out of balance either, especially in such a short series pack.... its more when you get into the higher voltage packs that it becomes an issue.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

frodus said:


> So you don't THINK? or you haven't done the research.....


Both apparently.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

just don't wanna mislead the guy....Didn't mean to come off harsh.

I've seen decent discharge curves for a123 stuff in the RC market, and they can use a 12V charger ok. Sure its better to use a lifepo4 charger and balancer.... but those a123 bats are pretty stout. I think the packs they sell are built for motorcycle racers... and should work no problem.

I'd check and see if they have a good warranty first though.

One of my friends on the VFRdiscussion forum bought one and likes it.


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your help.
But, our current ah rating is 12. Won't the smaller 2.3ah hurt us?

Also, we were discussing how the charger system built into the Yamaha motorcylce engine that we use might not be the proper setup for a Lion or Lipo. What do you think?

I will call A123 myself tomorrow and see what they say?

We also found a 2lb LiPo that is rated at 12v and 12ah for a little over $200. But, again we are worried about the onboard charging.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt they'll help you.... they're the manufacturer of the cell inside the speedcell pack. The company that makes speed cell would be the ones to tell you... call them. They'll have better answers and know the different applications inside a motorcycle.... 

What is the total current draw of the bike while its running with everything on when its racing? they may do 2.3A for an hour, but they'll do 170A peak, more than enough to start it. What do you really have to run when you're racing? No lights, just the engine management right?

I'd avoid using lipo altogether, they're the ones that catch fire. Lifepo4 doesn't.


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Interesting find Travis. Thanks for that help. That beats the dry cell racing battery my buddy found that weighs 6.6lbs


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I might be able to build some packs from another manufacturer for much cheaper... I'm looking into it, you're not the only one looking for something like this.

Think racers would buy it?


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

frodus said:


> I might be able to build some packs from another manufacturer for much cheaper... I'm looking into it, you're not the only one looking for something like this.
> 
> Think racers would buy it?


Yes I definately think some racers would buy it. I dont want to tell anyone the class I am racing in right now. But I can tell you privately once you have a finished product. But, I would guarentee you that the same group of teams I compete against would buy a battery like this.

The class I race in, is a once a year event with 100 different teams only in this regional event. There are 10 other regions with 60-80 teams


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

frodus said:


> So you don't THINK? or you haven't done the research....
> 
> http://www.e-securedsite.com/motowheels/ITALIAN/index.cfm
> 
> ...


Are these guys still in business because i have sent them an email and can't get in touch with them????


----------



## Case (May 21, 2010)

Did you look at this company?
www.super-b.com
They have developped great batteries.
Many raceteam use it already.
I use one in my enduro bike and it always works!

It is so light that initially I thought it could never work.
Just incredible.


----------

